# Does Anyone Else Like to Read????



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I was wandering if anyone else likes to read alot. Of course... whenever I decide to take on a new project or breed of animal I do as much reading and research on the matter that I can. I like being prepared :greengrin: But I also LOVE reading Romance novels and historical romances. Especially ones about Vikings :wink: Does anyone else like to read for fun?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I enjoy Laurraine Snellings Ruby, and also the book called Ruby in the Smoke, and then the Twilight saga (the first three anyway).


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I LOVE to read. Thomas Jefferson said 'I cannot live without books' Its kinda like that. My room is full of bookcases and piles of books. 

I like to read romance, poetry, adventure, mystery (Agatha Christie, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle mainly), books about the Holocaust, herbal remedies, autobiographies, and books on Native American culture. I used to really be into fantasy years ago, but every so often I'll read them, like the Twilight saga. 

A recent book I read was Three Bags Full, which is a commical mystery, about a herd of sheep who become detectives to find the murderer of their shepard. 

My mom and I could spend days in a bookstore, either the manager kicks us out at closing time or my dad forces us to leave, but either way we usually leave with atleast a good $100 worth of books.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I sure wish I liked to read. I HATE to read unless I finally get a book that will catch my attention. That is really hard. But also I have no time at all to read.

Those of you that read, I pat you on the back. That is wonderful. I use to read all the Flowers in the attic series.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I looooove to read!

I have several bookshelves STUFFED full of books. It's hard to pinpoint what I like, as I love a whole range of stuff. A lot of fantasy, mythology, action adventure, animal literature, non-fiction . . . I could go on and on.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

LOVE LOVE to read!

I am more into historical fiction and christian romance but I am looking to expand my reading material but I am not sure about authors and what I will enjoy.

I am on a book swap thing http://www.paperbackswap.com (I think it is)

let me know if you are interested in knowing more about it


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Usually if I'm forced to read if for school(and have to write a long report on it) then I don't like the book. Otherwise I love to read for fun.

I like Russian novels the best, right now I'm reading Anna Karenina in addition to all these books I'm reading about healthcare :roll:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I love to read..like a book a day! My favorite author is Lurlene McDaniel.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I LOVE reading too!! Do not have a whole lot of time for it anymore though. 
When I started homeschooling in third grade, my scores were 56 - all I did was read, read, and read more the first year of homeschooling and my scores went up 30+ points! Yeah, reading is good.  I like reading about history. The "Dear America" and Royal Diary" series are some of my favorites, have read just about all of them several times.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I figured there would be plenty others on here that like to read :thumb: My sister has read and LOVES the Twilight series but I haven't gotten to them yet. Right now I am trying to get caught up on the Dark Series by Christine Feehan (there are 18 books so far in the series and she comes out with a new one each year). I also like Amanda Ashley, Johanna Lindsey, Maggie Shayne, Nora Roberts (the Donovan Legacy was a GREAT series if you like romances), among many MANY others!

I really enjoyed a FEW books that they made me read when I was in high school and college (but VERY few). My absolute favs were The Crystal Cave and The Great Gatsby. I also like The Scarlet Letter and The Good Earth. All very good books :wink:



StaceyRoop said:


> LOVE LOVE to read!
> 
> I am more into historical fiction and christian romance but I am looking to expand my reading material but I am not sure about authors and what I will enjoy.
> 
> ...


I might would be interested. I am fixing to go look at the website right now :thumb: What type of books are usually swapped?

Normally I swap books with my Mom, Sister, and Aunt and I also swap different series with my Mother-In-Law. We all got lucky enough to read the same type books. My Mother-In-Law also like reading Stephen King and John Grisham books, but I haven't tried any of them yet. I guess I usually go through about 3-4 books a week when I actually get the time to sit down and read.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I also love reading! Unless of course like goathappy I have to for school. :roll: My favorite authors include Nora Roberts, Christine Feehan, Laurell K. Hamilton, and Sherilyn Kenyon, and there's more but don't want to name them all. (I read A TON) My mom has her own personal library. :wink:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh I LOVE reading!
I love books about mythology creatures.. EG Eragon and sequels.. I am re-reading eragon at the moment, then eldest because i am waiting for my auntie to read the third book. Paolini's work is amazing 

I also like some of the teenagers fiction.. By aussie writers like Paul Jennings, they are a crack up.

And murder mysterys, but i dont get to read them much...
It really depends on the book itself instea of catergories most of the time.. Just some things grab my attention and keep it there.

Books :thumb:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa said:


> I also love reading! Unless of course like goathappy I have to for school. :roll: My favorite authors include Nora Roberts, Christine Feehan, Laurell K. Hamilton, and Sherilyn Kenyon, and there's more but don't want to name them all. (I read A TON) My mom has her own personal library. :wink:


 Have you read all of Christine Feehan's Dark Series? I just started on it a couple of weeks ago. I think I am on book 7 or 8 (Dark Guardian about Lucian). I have really been enjoying this particular series. If you like Christine Feehan and Nora Roberts then I bet you would like Johanna Lindsey (Historical Romance) and Amanda Ashley (Paranormal Historical Romance). Rhonda Thompson is a pretty good Author as well.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Amos said:


> I LOVE to read. Thomas Jefferson said 'I cannot live without books' Its kinda like that. My room is full of bookcases and piles of books.


Yep.

My bookcases range far and wide. In them you can find a spectrum from the classics, Jane Austen and co, the Russian greats, Shakespeare; Australian classics like Cloudstreet I can read over and over again; other Australian titles like the Tomorrow series by John Marsden; fantasy genre including work from Isobelle Carmody, of course the complete set of HP books - I am very proud to say I own first edition HC of all but the first two books; action dominated by Matthew Reilly; then there is my animal/agriculture section which is full of textbooks, on everything from basic biology and chemistry, through to reproduction (a LOT of those), nutrition etc, lots of general goat books and the one that takes pride of place is Hungerford's Diseases of Livestock. 
I have a collection of childrens classics, including a first edition Snugglepot and Cuddlepie (very proud of it, worth a LOT of money but also sentimental reasons, has been passed down through our family and will be passed to my children eventually), the entire Beatrix Potter collection, a lot of Enid Blyton books because I spent a lot of time reading them, Alice in Wonderland and Through the Looking Glass, Little Women etc. And then I have a little section of my own work - I did a significant portion of my HSC in English, and composed a LOT of original fiction in those two years. I still write though it is harder to find the time now, not so hard to find the passion though. That never leaves you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

there are millions of books on there.

What you do is put up 10 books you are willing to swap (must be willing to never see them again) and then when you do that you get two credits to request books from others. 

It is all free you just pay shipping to the person who requests your book. You have like 2 days to ship the book once you say you can send the book.

If you say I (stacey roop) referred you I get extra credits 


It takes one credit per request. 

you mail the books media mail and it is like 2.49 for shipping.

when someone requests your book and then receives it you get one credit per book.

So once you get a book you can keep it for forever or post it on your "book shelf" and make it available to others if they want it.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I really enjoy reading--I grew up without TV so it seems like the natural thing to do when I want to sit back and relax. 

I mainly read non-fiction...just about anything to do with animals, nutrition, homesteading, history, social commentary, and the environment. If I had to pick one...my favorite fiction author is John Steinbeck.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

HollowbeadRanch said:


> Have you read all of Christine Feehan's Dark Series? I just started on it a couple of weeks ago. I think I am on book 7 or 8 (Dark Guardian about Lucian). I have really been enjoying this particular series. If you like Christine Feehan and Nora Roberts then I bet you would like Johanna Lindsey (Historical Romance) and Amanda Ashley (Paranormal Historical Romance). Rhonda Thompson is a pretty good Author as well.


Yes I have and I loved it! Great series. I've read some Johanna Lindsey, good writer too. We have some Amanda Ashley, I just haven't gotten to 'em yet. I don't think I've read anything by Rhonda Thompson yet.

I prefer reading over TV anyday! :thumbup:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

The book swap things sounds neat! I will have to go in here and look to see if I have 10 books I could bare to part with... I am REALLY bad about not wanting to give up the books I have read and liked. I like going back and reading them from time to time. As a matter of fact... anyone that likes a good mystery/romance book this used to be one of my FAVS when I was a teenager:
http://www.amazon.com/Summer-Secrets-Ri ... 359&sr=1-5
"Summer of Secrets" by Richie Tankersley Cusick
I have read it over a dozen times (although I haven't read it in a couple of years...).
And also one of my old Fantasy favs was this:
http://www.amazon.com/Into-Land-Unicorn ... 483&sr=1-1
"Into the Land of the Unicorns" by Bruce Coville

Both very good books thank I read SEVERAL times when I was in high school :wink:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Some of my favourite short books are

Keeping Barney
http://www.amazon.com/Keeping-Barne...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1228190803&sr=1-1
It's about a girl who board a horse in her barn while its owner goes to college, and learns the reality of horse ownership and the difference between barney and plain school horses.
There is a goat in it too :thumb:

And Summer Pony
http://www.amazon.com/Summer-Pony/dp/B000FYY2R8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1228190846&sr=1-2
A girl get's to rent a pony for the summer as a present and grows a strong bond with the pony, then ends up getting the pony forever 

If You Had A Horse - Steeds of Myths and Legends
http://www.amazon.com/If-You-Had-Ho...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1228190925&sr=1-2
A nice collection of mythical stories about horses... Some good reads in it

A Horse For X.Y.Z
http://www.amazon.com/Horse-X-Y-Z/dp/B000HT5C8Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1228191459&sr=1-1
a girl jumps off the camp bus on the way home and goes for one last ride on a horse called Snake Dancer. The horse runs away with her and she realises she is n the middle of a big scheme to steal the horse, and is chased by men with guns. Eventually she is rescued and the men are arrested and Snake Dancer is returned to his owner.

Small books but are good for children.. You might want to get some for your kids for christmas, anyone here.
I loved these stories so much and I read them over and over


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

When i was younger anything having to do with horsesw. In grade school I loved the thoughroghbred series and the saddle club series by bonnie ryant. Now im nore into murder mysteries true crime stores. Cop/love stories. I dont watch much tv but the tv i do watch generally revolves around the same thing I love bones, i read the temperance brennen novels as well. I love the forensic files, anything like that.
beth


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Keren, I must say, that is so cool,


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

When I was in school, I loved reading "The Boxcar Children" series and "The Babysitters Club" series. I also liked reading "Where the Red Fern Grows" and " To Kill A Mockingbird". Now, I am into reading Agatha Christie Mystery novels and stories about the Amish and Mennonites(Although most of them are about the Amish).


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

I love to read, started the summer between 7th and 8th grade. I literally did nothing but lay in bed and read all summer, I lost 30lbs, hehe (I needed to loose it too). I love Nora Roberts, L. Hamilton, Jayne Feather, Johanna Lindsey and now one of my favorite series is the Black Dagger Brotherhood by J.R. Ward, it is actually a vampire romance series, very addicting to the point my books are falling apart. I drive my DH up the wall as I read my books and if I like them (which I do most) I keep them, I have probably between 3000-5000 out in the barn boxed up and that doesn't include what's strewn around my bedroom the rest of the house and what's up in the attic. But, alas, now days the only time I get a few minutes to read is at bedtime


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

K-Ro said:


> I love to read, started the summer between 7th and 8th grade. I literally did nothing but lay in bed and read all summer, I lost 30lbs, hehe (I needed to loose it too). I love Nora Roberts, L. Hamilton, Jayne Feather, Johanna Lindsey and now one of my favorite series is the Black Dagger Brotherhood by J.R. Ward, it is actually a vampire romance series, very addicting to the point my books are falling apart. I drive my DH up the wall as I read my books and if I like them (which I do most) I keep them, I have probably between 3000-5000 out in the barn boxed up and that doesn't include what's strewn around my bedroom the rest of the house and what's up in the attic. But, alas, now days the only time I get a few minutes to read is at bedtime


My Mother-In-Law reads J.R. Ward and she has been telling me that I need to read them. I just haven't got to them yet.

And I know what you mean about only a few minutes at bedtime. I am pretty much the same way... although right now while we are waiting for Spring to rebuild a herd I have a little more time than I used to. So I have really been enjoying using that extra time to catch up on some books I have been dieing to read :wink: And I am the same way about keeping books... my Mother is as well. As a matter of fact they just went and bought a storage building and I think quite a few of the totes they put in it are full of books! I have started packing mine up in boxes so they will be easier to move this next Spring when we get a new place. Needless to say... I have still got A LONG way to go!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Does anyone have a list of the specific books they have or REALLY enjoy to share with everyone? I don't know about everyone else, but I am always looking for a GREAT new author/book to read!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I really like Philippa Greggory (sp?) - She wrote the book that was turned into a movie recently, "The Other Boleyn Girl." I love her books but I like historical - I guess they are romances too.


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

I am usually so tired by the time I hit the pillows that I can't stay awake to read, so I read in the bathroom and when I eat breakfast and lunch. I have to watch it in the bathroom though cuz I'll get caught up in the story and forget that I need to get back to work.

My whole family are readers. If it has print on it I'll read it. We have bookcases in every room of the house (yes, even the kitchen has a bookcase full of cookbooks) and magazines and books strewn everywhere. If I like something I don't want to get rid of it, either. And I'll go back and read my favorites over and over again. When my kids were younger we used to take away their reading materials as punishment. That was the worst thing we could do to them! They recommend books to me and my husband and I recommend books to them. My boys are both really deeply into the Twilight books, while my daughter doesn't have any interest in them. She's more of an LOR fan and is writing her own set of modern fantasy books. My oldest son is also writing a series of books. I get to be their editor and I push them along cuz I can't wait to get the next chapter.

In the past few years I have been going through our local library alphabetically, reading whatever catches my fancy and keeping a reading journal in which I give a brief description of the plot of each book and then give a small review of what I thought of it. I've discovered some new to me authors that I really enjoy, but a lot of times I've taken books back without getting past the first couple of chapters. There sure is a lot of dreck out there!!! Thank goodness there are also some good ones, too.

There's no way I could pick one favorite book, or even a single author. My favorite authors include:

KM Peyton
Elswyth Thane
Judith McNaught
Katherine Stone
Jack Higgins
Patrick McManus


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

For those of you who like historical fiction, my favorite author is Thomas B. Costain. He was very good on the Historical part. And he's just a great writer...he died a few years ago...you can probably find his books in your library. Does anyone go to the library anymore? I used to go weekly...now I have goats...


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I go like once a month. . . .We used to go every week to. Most of the popular current teen fiction drives me up the wall; I hate it!!!!!!!!! I like the older books and historical novels. . . .I like amish novels as well. . .Beverly Lewis's Summerhill Secrets (?) I think that's what they are called, but those are really good! Also the Barney Buck series is hilarious. . .


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Pam B said:


> She's more of an LOR fan and is writing her own set of modern fantasy books. My oldest son is also writing a series of books. I get to be their editor and I push them along cuz I can't wait to get the next chapter.


 That is VERY neat! MANY years ago I had started writing a book as well... but then college, work, and a Husband happened.. LOL so it never really got finished.



Pam B said:


> In the past few years I have been going through our local library alphabetically, reading whatever catches my fancy and keeping a reading journal in which I give a brief description of the plot of each book and then give a small review of what I thought of it.


That is a VERY neat idea! I should really start keeping a log as well of what books I read and what they are about. Alot of times I will start thinking of a book I have read before but can't remember the title or author, so then the search begins! It would be MUCH easier if I kept a record of them!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I like Stephen King,and Fern Michaels. I liked the Twilight series also  My faveorite book is The Guardian though


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I can't get into reading the Stephen King Novels, although I have watched some of the movies. My oldest sister used to read quite a bit of the Stephen King novels. I think that is all she really ever read. She got me a couple of books that I need to try and read this coming year-but I find that if they are 400+pages I tend to lose my interest in the book-except for the Harry Potter series which I read pretty quickly.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

I love the Stephanie Plum series but Janet Evanovich. They are sooooo funny I just start laughing when ever I am reading these. My kids think I am nuts.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

I love Philip Roth books, they have such attention to accuracy and the characters are great- his Zuckerman books are my very favorites. They really make you think. And Larry McMurtry is also great, I love his westerns. 

Oh, and PiccoloGoats, I think I read Keeping Barney at one point too..it was a fun little book


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

This is great!! Keep those books coming!!!  I am going to have to sit down and make a list of all of these books, and then when I run out of books of my own to read I will just start going down the list :thumb:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Crime and Punishment is a great book, its my favorite book so far. 

Any Lord of the Rings fans here?


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

The Homecoming series by Cynthia Voigt, I think there are 7 books in the series.. I've only read five, can't find the others. 

Ok I found the list, theres Homecoming, Dicey's Song, A Solitary Blue, The Runner, Come a Stranger, Sons from Afar, and Seventeen Against the Dealer. I read them in like fifth - sixth grade, but they're still one of my favorite sets of series. They're not kids books either though, each is about 500 pages. They're about four kids whos mentally ill mother abadons them, so they walk across like several states to their cousins, but find out she died, then finally find their grandmother, and live with her, and eventually when they're older they try to find their dad who abadoned them years ago, quite confusing really. 

Some other books I really enjoyed were Life of Pi, Or Give Me Death, and I'm reading the book Exodus now, which is good so far.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Amos said:


> Keren, I must say, that is so cool,


 :scratch: I'm confuzzled.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

keren said:


> Amos said:
> 
> 
> > Keren, I must say, that is so cool,
> ...


I think she was talking about writing books... but I could be wrong :shrug:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm a he, but yes about writing books and your first editions.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

See, I thought you were a guy . . .wasn't sure tho . . . :slapfloor: We need to put up a thread on our genders so no one gets confused!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Exactly.. lol, hard to tell over the computer, and my name probably doesn't help any, some people have never heard of it before.. :scratch: 
And the fact that I often call animals cute.. sorry, but when it comes to cute adorable animals, I can't resist petting, holding, and loving them. LOL.

Maybe I should just post on the people picture thread,


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Amos said:


> And the fact that I often call animals cute.. sorry, but when it comes to cute adorable animals, I can't resist petting, holding, and loving them. LOL.


LOL my dad is the same way. He's always talking about how cute the girls are


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh good.. I'm not the only one..

Don't feel bad about thinking I'm NOT a guy though. Lol. Its happened before.. I used to play this online game, and my username was Merle, people thought I was a girl.. had quite a few pervy guys hitting on me :roll:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

ROFL Well assuming you are a girl on here mostly comes from the fact that most of hte people on these goat forums are women.  Now age is even funnier, most people think I'm thirty something, lol


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

They all think I'm 21-23 in real life---I have an old soul face they say. . . :greengrin: I am sixteen . . .will be seventeen January 27. . . . :angel2:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Has anyone read the Mark of the Lion series? I don't know who the author is, but those are soooogooood! Made me cry . . .


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

No I haven't even heard of those series..

Most people online think I'm 30 something and my mom says I was born 30, but I give it away on here more.
I'm 16, but people say I look like I'm 12. lol.. 

I think the only guys that are active on here are.. Bob & Bob, me and I think there might be a couple more?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep I think you named all three on here, unless we have some lurkers :lol:

When people see me in real life, they always ask my what year of college I'm in, and I'm like "I'm still in highschool" Then all they say is "oh" 

I turn 17 next month(yay!!)


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

> When people see me in real life, they always ask my what year of college I'm in, and I'm like "I'm still in highschool" Then all they say is "oh"
> 
> I turn 17 next month(yay!!)


When I first started posting here, I thought you were in your 30's. You talk (or type) like an older person. But that's good. You sound (and I'm sure are) very intelligent. 

That's so cute you have a "ticker factory" for when you turn 18. I just turned 20 and I feel so old!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

> When I first started posting here, I thought you were in your 30's. You talk (or type) like an older person. But that's good. You sound (and I'm sure are) very intelligent.


lol thanks :greengrin:



> That's so cute you have a "ticker factory" for when you turn 18.


Haha there's a special/funny/cool reason behind that(and no I'm not telling, mwhahahaha!!)


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

IOC now  

I thought you were a girl too  just because almost everyone here is.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Has anyone read any books that they really didn't like? I have found that Beverly Lewis is a pretty good author. She writes mostly books about the Amish and Mennonites. I've lost count on how many of her books i've read.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i like to read : John Saul (horror), Stephen King (horror), Dean Koontz (horror)...

for school we just finished with "Night" by Elie Weisel, about the holocaust, i thought it was VERY good!!!! its a true story, and he is the main character.

i'm pretty sure you guys know how old i am right?........


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

AlaskaBoers said:


> i'm pretty sure you guys know how old i am right?........


I thought you said you were like 14 or 15, but for the longest time I thought you were 30something


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i could take that as a compliment! lol  , your'e right, 14. we should all have an age guessing game. lol.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

lol yeah we should, we should all take our ages out of our profiles and this post and start a new post for an age guessing game


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok ... I'm curious now, how old do people think I am???


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

grinning impishly . . . 
middle aged?


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Alaska, I've read Night about three times now, its a good book. I have about 30 books on the Holocaust so you could say I'm a Holocaust buff. Not that I like what happened, don't get me wrong, I just like learning about it, because it seems so impossible that it all happened.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Keren,18-21


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I keep going back and forth on you Keren, when you first started I assumed you were maybe 50ish or 60ish. Then in your wildlife thread you posted a pic of your mom(mother, mum, whatever) holding a bird, and going by how old I think she is, I'm going to assume you are in your 20's.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow, never thought someone would think I was that old :shocked: :ROFL: 

I'm 20 ... 21 in May next year. Not all that far away :greengrin: 

This is funny!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL sorry if I offended you :wink: :lol: Believe me, my first impressions of people are always way off


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i thought you were 25 ish. maybe 30


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought you were in your 30's Keren but then you had a post which made me think you were 19-mid twenties. Don't ask me why though lol, cuz I don't know!!

How old did you all think I was? Course lots of you already know my age!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Sarah, you didnt offend me at all. Put a smile on my dial and trust me with the day I am having I NEEDED it! thanks!

MCF ... I thought you were maybe late 20s early 30s  but a lot of people on this board are turning out younger than I thought ... so maybe you are younger? I should probably look at your website for a hint I suppose ... 

Isnt it great, the amount of young people on these boards, and just how mature and worldly you guys are, you are really knowledgeable and I commend you guys for having such a passion early in life. Too many young people I have worked with dont have any direction until they are in their late 20s or 30s.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Lol everyone knows my age now... but what did you think I was?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am 16 =) will be 17 in three months! Ashley, I really can't remember how old I thought you were, I don't think I had any idea AT ALL! lol!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

You are right Keren, everyone on here is very mature, and I was suprised to learn some of the ages. 

I honestly don't know of any books that I didn't like..


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Lord of the rings... and harry potter lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I find it interesting that everyone who has posted their age is under 30 :shades: I know there are older people on the board though :greengrin: 


You all should know my age by now --- if you dont, you must not pay attention


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Since I am a naturally childish person I am not even going to ASK how old you all thought I was....


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I hate Shakespeare with a passion :greengrin:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Sappy romance novels. . . . sorry. . . . I dislike Ann of Green Gables except for the first book and the movies. . . .


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

You know Stacey, you are right. Maybe all us old folks here are to busy to read, that is why they do not post here.

I am always amazed at how young most all of you are, and just responsible and mature you all are. I tell you it is good to hear how young you all are and that you know so much about the animals and the health of them. I have to say you can not find that in any CITY kid. I do not know one that is as responsible as those that work out on the farm, wether it is taking care of their own animals or the family animals. Now PLEASE do not take me wrong, I know of some city kids that are very responsible, but he there is something to say about good hard working farm kids. :leap: :clap:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

My cousin in SD thinks I'm mentally deprived because I live an hour from the nearest town. . . :roll: and treats me like that . . . .and makes lots of comments about that. . . and it is so irritating . . .


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I know how you feel Talitha.. at my old public school, people thought I was a deprived country hick that knew nothing, but in reality the material items mean nothing, and one person is just as good as the next.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

variety in personalities and people makes the world so interesting!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Sarah, if you dont like Shakespeare, you havent experienced it properly :wink:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

She was probably forced to read it in school. :scratch:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah Amos, like I said, she hasnt experienced it right :wink: 

Shakespeare didnt intend his work to be read ... it is meant to be performed, for the audience to experience it. 

Hey Sarah, you seen 10 Things I Hate About You? old movie but a good one. Modernisation of Shakespeare's Taming of the Shrew. And of course there is the golden standard, Baz Lurhman's Romeo + Juliet. 

You need to experience Shakespeare properly to fully appreciate his genius


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

There is a Shakespearean theater touring group called the Aquila Players out of NYC that if you ever get a chance to see you should definitely take it!!! They use the original King James English that Shakespeare was written in, but you'll get so involved in the play that you won't realize that they aren't speaking modern English. I've seen them several times when they've come to our local college and they make Shakespeare so relevant to modern life that you can't help but see what a genius the writer was!

I think the worst book I ever read was a romance novel about a girl that was visiting her "intended" at his castle sometime in the 17th century and she woke up in the middle of the night and turned on the light switch!!! :scratch: I went back and read the stupid book a second time just to see if it made any more sense. It didn't!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

turned on the lightswitch . . . . :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: 

okay in this one fantasy novel, this khight tucked his 'sword' into his horse's saddle's 'girth band'. . . .n'kay, I thought. Interesting, but I'll refrain from trying that. 
can you imagine????? :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Amos said:


> She was probably forced to read it in school. :scratch:


Yep pretty much 



keren said:


> Hey Sarah, you seen 10 Things I Hate About You? old movie but a good one. Modernisation of Shakespeare's Taming of the Shrew. And of course there is the golden standard, Baz Lurhman's Romeo + Juliet.


Nope, I don't watch a lot of movies.

I had to read The Merchant of Venice, take a long essay test on it, plus write an essay on it doing a character analysis. I can't stand analyzing allegorical things in school, forcing somebody to do something just makes them want to do it less. Now outside of schoolwork, I've easily analyzed and wrote whole entire meanings of music and albums(anybody wanna hear the story of American Idiot or the Black Parade? :greengrin: lol jk)

Honestly if I wasn't forced to do Shakespeare in school I might actually enjoy it or get it, I had to use cliff notes when I read Merchant of Venice.

We have to deal with a lot of city people because we are farmers, they all move out here and automatically assume we are all complete idiots. Its insane.

All my relatives used to think my mom was a horrible person for homeschooling us because she was 'depriving' us from real life(they don't think she is bad now) I think I've learned more now on a farm than I'll ever learn anywhere else about real life. Most people are really surprised to find out I'm a homeschooled country kid


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

People are ALWAYS surprised when I tell them I am homeschooled and have "goats" n 4-wheelers haha. I guess I look like a "girly, girl"?? lol.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Sarah, in all honesty, Merchant is not the greatest play. 

I hate that schools ruin Shakespeare for kids, firstly by forcing them to study a text with which they are uncomfortable, secondly by picking plays like Merchant that are not that captivating in the first place. 

Get into the good stuff, the guts of it, ... ah man ... MACBETH ...  

And you need to experience it performed ... on stage or on the screen


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Muddy Creek Farm said:


> People are ALWAYS surprised when I tell them I am homeschooled and have "goats" n 4-wheelers haha. I guess I look like a "girly, girl"?? lol.


I don't think you look like a girly girl  I always wonder though, the people who are surprised by girls like us, do you think they think in their heads "They sure clean up nice." :ROFL:

keren,

Well I do have Macbeth in my Sr. year of English, I've skimmed through it(my brother is in his Sr. year) and it seem somewhat more interesting than the stupid Merchant play(talk about hard to follow)

Ok, if you say I need to give Shakespeare a chance then maybe next year I'll get an extra half a credit and take the Shakespeare course 

School seems to ruin a lot of things :slapfloor:


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

Sonrise Farm said:


> okay in this one fantasy novel, this khight tucked his 'sword' into his horse's saddle's 'girth band'. . . .n'kay, I thought. Interesting, but I'll refrain from trying that.
> can you imagine????? :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


OUCH!!! Poor horse! :sigh:



goathappy said:


> ...I always wonder though, the people who are surprised by girls like us, do you think they think in their heads "They sure clean up nice." :ROFL:


My husband and I get that all the time when we get dressed up to go out someplace. People think that just because we live on a farm and do manual labor that we wouldn't know how to shower and put on dressed up clothes. Jeepers! We even know what fork to use at a formal dinner. Our mommas taught us all that manners stuff at home when we were kids and we passed it on to our kids, making them set the dinner table every night and sitting down as a family to eat together. But I don't think city people will ever understand that just because a person lives in the country and works with their hands doesn't mean they're incapable of "culture".


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Pam I know what you mean, ever since I was little and even now my parents have always taught us to look presentable and nice in public. Even if we go to a farm auction we always put on clean jeans and coats, and every other farmer there is just wearing greasy dirty clothes.

And just because I like to get my hands dirty and do some work doesn't mean I don't keep up with fashion and such, I get Vogue magazine and my mom and I design our own clothes


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha yeah you should see people's faces when they hear I raise goats! I'm sure you all have experienced it alot as well!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

WWOOO..... I realy got behind on this thread.......



Amos said:


> I'm a he, but yes about writing books and your first editions.


I am so very sorry Amos!  I am just so used to saying "she" that that is exactly what I did!



redneck_acres said:


> Has anyone read any books that they really didn't like? I have found that Beverly Lewis is a pretty good author. She writes mostly books about the Amish and Mennonites. I've lost count on how many of her books i've read.


Ok... there may be some people on here that like this book.... but when I was a teenager I started reading the book "My Side of the Mountain" and about half way through it I just HAD to stop! To me it was REALLY REALLY boring and repetitive.



Muddy Creek Farm said:


> Haha yeah you should see people's faces when they hear I raise goats! I'm sure you all have experienced it alot as well!!


LOL... alot of times when people would call about my goats (before I had my website) they would ask to speak to the "man of the house"... I would roll my eyes and give the phone to Hubby and then they would tell him they were calling about goats and he would say "I know nothing about those goats... you need to talk to my wife" :ROFL: I always got a kick out of that! And the other thing is when men would come out and think they could get something by on you just because you are a woman :roll: I tought a few of them a lesson or two :wink:

And I agree about the plays! I have been to a few that were put on by local colleges and such, and really enjoyed them! I LOVE 10 Things I Hate About You! Have you ever seen The Twelfth Knight? Very good movie!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Sarah, what's not to love about Macbeth - you've got action, comedy, tradgedy. You've got witches and spells, the jealous murder for personal gain, insanity due to murder, further murder to cover up the first murder, fighting and war, backstabbing ... plus the incredible way in which it is expressed. 

Did you know that the classic witches line - Double, double toil and trouble/Fire burn and cauldron bubble - is from Macbeth?

I studied Macbeth in my second last yr of high school ... and I had an amazing english teacher (he had to be good, he got me through those two years of 4 unit english :GAAH: kicking my butt every time I was supposed to have something written and I didnt). Anyway, we read it but we also got the opportunity to see it performed ... you should talk to your teacher about that - Shakespeare is supposed to be performed, not read. Even if you can just watch a movie adaption of it, it will help you get into it more. 

Pam, I just finished three years at uni, in which all my mates only saw me in jeans and a shirt. Well, we had our third year dinner a couple weeks ago, which was a semi-formal type event and all the girls took the opportunity to get dolled up in cocktail dresses. Well, their reactions were just priceless. I got a lot of 'you scrub up well' and 'I didnt know you had it in you' :slapfloor: 

Has anyone read 'A Child Called It' - great true story of a man who suffered child abuse in its most extreme form. There is also a sequel but I can think now what it is called.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

keren - I saw a girl in my art class last term reading that while she was waiting for th bell. I read a few paragraphs over her shoulder and it seems interesting.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Anybody ever read Homer's Odyssey? I had to read it for school but I found it was a really cool book.


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

My kids read it for school and liked it. I haven't taken the time to read it yet. But I did read some of their summer reading books over the years. The school they went to required them to read three classic books from a list each summer of high school. I enjoyed reading the ones I hadn't read before.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Keren, i've read the book " A Child called It". It was a sad story-but one that I read pretty quickly. I think there was another one by that same author that I read to.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I read that book long ago, and I think there are about two others about it.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I just finished a book that I ABSOLUTELY LOVED!!!!! My mother has been pestering me to read some of her Julie Garwood books for months now and I am have been putting it off... so night before last I sat down with one of them and just couldn't put it down! I have no clue how late I stayed up reading... Anyways, the book is call "The Secret" by Julie Garwood. It is a Scottish historical romance book! If anyone reads it let me know what you think!!! This one is definitely going down as one of my favs! :thumb:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

someone should open a movie section . . . . :wink:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

k.... like fav movies or something?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah. . . . .


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

*I don't see too many of you talking about murder mysteries but those are my favorite. I LOVE James Patterson books. The movies "Kiss the Girls" and "Along Came a Spider" were based on his books of the same names. Once I start one of his books I can't put it down. He has written a few that I didn't like but they weren't the "Alex Cross" detective series and I think that's why. So if any of you decide to try reading him make sure you get the Alex Cross books.

Another good one is Patricia Cornwell. I can't put her books down either. I can sit and read for hours when I pick up one of her books.

Iris Johanssen writes some good books as well. Hers are about a forensic sculptor whose daughter was murdered so she started recreating faces of murder victims so that they could be identified and she could give the families closure because she was never able to find her own daughter or her murderer.*


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

The only Patricia Cornwell that I've read was Body of Evidence a long, long time ago, but I liked it.

In the mystery genre I like Sue Grafton. Her titles have gone through the alphabet. Her books always seem to have a little twist that surprises me at the end. Then there is Carol Higgins Clark, daughter of Mary Higgins Clark. I like CHC better than MHC because CHC is a lot more lighthearted and fun in her mysteries, while her mother is much more serious and scary. I think I've read all of her books from Snagged on through Hitched. I see from the internet list that I looked at that she has another one out since then. Sounds like a trip to the library is in order.


----------

